# السنكسار والدفنار



## jesus my life 2 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

سلام ونعمة 

لي سؤال 

من هو مؤلف  الدفنار والسنكسار وهل اصلهم يوناني


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

​ السنكسار هو كتاب يحوي سير الآباء  القديسين و الشهداء (السنكسارات)، وتذكارات الأعياد، وأيام الصوم، مرتبة حسب أيام  السنة، ويُقرأ منه في الصلوات اليومية..  وهو يستخدم التقويم القبطي والشهور  القبطية (ثلاثة عشر شهراً)، وكل شهر فيها 30 يوم، والشهر الأخير المكمل هو شهر نسىء  يُطلق عليه الشهر الصغير.  



والتقويم القبطى هو تقويم نجمي يتبع دورة نجم  الشعرى اليمانية. السنة القبطية الحالية التي تبدأ من يوم 12 سبتمبر.


ومن الجدير بالذكر أن السنكسار مثله  مثل الكتاب المقدس لا يخفي عيوب البعض، ويذكر  ضعفات أو خطايا البعض الآخر، وذلك بهدف معرفة  حروب الشيطان، وكيفية الانتصار عليها، وأن نأخذ عبرة ومثالاً من الحوادث  السابقة على مدى  التاريخ.. فالعصمة لله وحده، ولا  يوجد بشر على وجه الأرض معصوماً من الخطأ بداية من الأنبياء وحتى الطفل  الوليد..


*



*​ *وقد سمى المصريون القدماء شهورهم بأسماء آلهتهم  التي كانوا يعبدونها في الزمن الغابر.  وهذه الأسماء تتفق مع فصول السنة  ومواسم الزراعة وحالة الطقس، وعلى ذلك بنوا الهياكل وكرّسوها لعبادة تلك الآلهة..   فكانوا يقيمون الاحتفالات لعبادة كل إله في الشهر المُسمى باسمه..   وستجد مع هذا السنكسار جدول بالتغيرات الجوية و النوات حسب السنة القبطية.*

 
*-----------*
* كتاب الدفنار الخاص بالكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية*


الدفنار هو  *  	كتاب به شرح و  	مديح لقديس اليوم.  	وهو نفس فكرة 	السنكسار ولكن بطريقة ملحنة وباليوناني يقصد بها صوت مقابل صوت أو مجموعة  	تقابل مجموعة، والدفنار يستخدم في 	التسبحة ويحكي 	سيرة قديس اليوم ولكن بطريقة فيها لحن.   	*وهو يستخدم التقويم القبطي والشهور القبطية (ثلاثة  عشر شهراً)، وكل  شهر فيها 30 يوم، والشهر  	الأخير المكمل هو شهر نسىء يُطلق عليه الشهر الصغير.   والتقويم القبطى هو تقويم نجمي يتبع دورة نجم الشعرى اليمانية.

​ *



*​ *وقد سمى المصريون القدماء شهورهم بأسماء آلهتهم  التي كانوا يعبدونها في الزمن الغابر.  وهذه الأسماء تتفق مع فصول السنة  ومواسم الزراعة وحالة الطقس، وعلى ذلك بنوا الهياكل وكرّسوها لعبادة تلك الآلهة..   فكانوا يقيمون الاحتفالات لعبادة كل إله في الشهر المُسمى باسمه..   وستجد مع هذا السنكسار جدول بالتغيرات الجوية و النوات حسب السنة القبطية.*​


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2011)

سنكسار كلمة معربة من الكلمة اليونانية συναξάριον (سنكساريون)، وهو نفس اسمه في القبطية. وهو كتاب يحوي سير مختصرة لشهداء الكنيسة وبعض قديسيها، وكذلك أعيادها على مدى مدار السنة الطقسية. فهو بمثابة تقويم كنسي يعتمد على التقويم القبطي الذي يبدأ في 11 سبتمبر من كل عام ميلادي.
ومنذ استشهاد القديس بوليكاربوس في سنة 155م، بدأت الكنيسة تُقيم تذكارات أعياد الشهداء وتحتفل بهم سنوياً في ايام استشهادهم. وفي أيام القديس كبريانوس الشهيد (+385م) وضعت الكنيسة تقويماً بأسماء الشهداء وتاريخ أعيادهم كشهداء.
والسنكسار موجود في كل الكنائس الشرقية، حيث تتم قراءته – كما هو معروف – في خدمة الصباح الباكر كما يُشير إليه أبي البركات المشهور باسم ابن كبر، في كتاب مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة.

ومع التذكارات التي للشهداء والقديسين والتي لم تكن تتعدى يوم استشهادهم أو يوم نياحتهم، امتد الاحتفال بتذكاراتهم إلى مناسبتين أخريين، هما تذكار نقل الأعضاء، وتذكار تكريس الكنائس على اسماءهم. ويقول الكاتب الإنجليزي "مستر ليدر" والذي زار مصر: [ قراءة سير القديسين بالعربية تُعتبر من الملامح العميقة لخدمة القداس القبطي. وقد أُخِذَ هذا عن تقليد قديم يرجع إلى القرن الرابع الميلادي ]

وأقدم وثيقة عموماً وهي معروفة لهذا اليوم لكتاب السنكسار هي وثيقة مسجلة على ورق البردي تُعرف باسم " سنكسار أوكسيرينخوس Oxyrhynchus " وأوكسيرينخوس هي بلدة البهنسا الشهيرة في القرون المسيحية الأولى. وهي وثيقة تعود إلى القرن السادس الميلادي. وقد تم طبعها عن طريق اب اسمه "ديليهاي – Delehye" سنة 1924م. وهي تحتوي قائمة بجميع الاجتماعات الكنسية synaxes التي يُحتفل بها في مدينة البهنسا، وفي فترة ما بين 21 أكتوبر سنة 535م إلى 22 مارس سنة 536م، أي في القرن السادس الميلادي.

وقد تطور السنكسار القبطي من سرده لتذكارات شهداء محليين إلى سنكسار أكثر عمومية ليشتمل على سير شهداء وقديسين وأساقفة من بلاد اليونان وسوريا وأرمينيا وروما وإيرانوالقسطنطينية وأورشليم. وكانت الكنائس قد بدأت في اقتباس سير لشهداء غير محليين منذ القرنين الرابع والخامس الميلادي كما يخبرنا بذلك القديس أغسطينوس (354 – 430م) في عظاته.

وأول سنكسار عربي منقح هو منسوب إلى الأنبا بطرس الجميل أسقف مليج (القرن الثاني عشر أو الثالث عشر الميلادي). وأعقبه سنكسار آخر بواسطة الأنبا ميخائيل أسقف أتريب ومليج (1243 – 1247م) نقلاً عن مخطوطات موجودة في الفاتيكان والمكتبة الأهلية بباريس وغيرهما الكثير.
ومن أقدم الترجمات للسنكسار إلى اللغات الأوربية هي الترجمة الألمانية مع ما يقابلها للعربية والتي قام بها العالم F.Wustenfeld سنة 1845م، ثم تمت ترجمة السنكسار إلى الألمانية فقط في جزئين، ظهر الجزء الأول منها سنة 1879م، تحت عنوان :
Synaxarium das ist Heiligen kalender der Coptischen Christen
أما الترجمة الفرنسية المشهورة للسنكسار القبطي فقد قام بها رينية باسييه R. Basset حيث ظهرت في مجموعة الآباء الشرقيين R. Graffin's Patrologia Orientalis وكان ذلك سنة 1904م، واكتمل العمل في سنة 1929م بعد وفاة محرره.

وفي سنة 1935م طُبع السنكسار في القاهرة طبعة عربية فقط بواسطة راهبين مصريين هما عبد المسيح ميخائيل، وارمانيوس حبشي شتا البرماوي، واعتمد فيها على مخطوطات قبطية عديدة، ثم جرت محاولات كثيرة منذ ذلك الوقت لتنقيح السنكسار بسبب بعض التواريخ التي نقلت بالخطأ وبعض المعلومات عن القديسين التي اختلطت بسير أخرى، مثلما كُتب على ان القديس أثنايوس ولد من ابوين وثننين وهو في الحقيقة ولد من ابوين مسيحيين وابوه كان كاهن... وهكذا استمر تنقيح السنكسار وضبطه ولا زال يحتاج لضبط بعد السير والتواريخ ...

طبعاً السنكسار معروف في الكنيسة البيزنطية وهو يعرف باسم السنكسار الكبير، كما هو معروف في الكنيسة السريانية أيضاً 

طبعاً اختلف واضعو السنكسار من زمان لآخر، وقد وضع عن طريق الرهبان في الأديرة، وفي القرن الرابع ابتدأ يوضع في دير القديس مقاريوس الكبير لذلك نجد فيه تركيز على آباء رهبان هذه المنطقة ... 





_______________________________________________

ممكن الرجوع إلى : 

Aziz Sorial A. The Coptic Encyclopedia, P. 2172
كتاب مصباح الظلمة وإيضاح الخدمة لأبي البركات المعروف باسم ابن كبر، الجزء الثاني (مخطوط) 

وأنظر مُعجم المصطلحات الكنسية الجزء الثاني ص 225 لراهب من الكنيسة الشرقية
​


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2011)

دفنار تعريب للكلمة اليونانية άντιφωνάριον (أنتيفوناريون). والكلمة اليونانية تعني في أصولها [ صوت مقابل صوت ]. ولذلك فأن كتاب الدفنار يحوي نصاً يؤدى بطريقة الأنتيفونا، أي فقرة (ربع) مُلحنة يُرددها الخورس البحري، ويعقبها فقرة (ربع) مُلحنة يُرددها الخورس القبلي وهكذا بالتناوب، جزء جزء
والدفنار كتاب يحتوي على سرد تاريخي مختصر في اسلوب تماجيد وتطويبات للأعياد السيدية وأعياد العذراء القديسة مريم والملائكة والشهداء والقديسين. واليوم يُقتصر ترتيل الدفنار بطريقة الأنتيفونا على الربعين الأولين منه فقط بالقبطية، أما باقي الأرباع فتُقرأ دمجاً باللغة العربية.
أما الموضع الطقسي لقراءة كتاب الدفنار يكون في تسبحة عشية، أو تسبحة نصف الليل، وقبل ختامهما مباشرة، أو عند عمل تمجيد لأحد الشهداء أو القديسين.
ويُسمى الدفنار في الكنيسة البيزنطية "المناوون" وهو في أثنى عشر مجلد، ويُدعى عند السريان Fanbit وهو في سبعة مجلدات، واسمه عند الكلدان Gazzal، ويُسمى عند الأرمن Sharakan، وفي الكنيسة الغربية عموماً هو كتاب يحوي كل ما يردده الخورس بطريقة الأنتيفونا في خدماته الكنسية أو في القداس


----------



## jesus my life 2 (19 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي *اوريجانوس المصري اخي  **http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=81598**aymonded*
*

اشكركم اجابة وافية 


سؤال اخير هل السنكسار والدفنار من الطقوس المسلمة كتقليد؟


*


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2011)

هما طقس تقليدي بالطبع تلتزم به الكنيسة لأن أساسه ناظرين لنهاية سيرتهم لنتمثل بإيمانهم، لأن قراءة سير القديسين هي تطبيق الإنجيل عملياً بصور مختلفة من شخصية لشخصية وهي مثال لكل السامعين لأن لنا كلنا نفس ذات الحياة، لذلك التقليد كان واعي للغاية بأن يضع تلك السير العطرة في الكنيسة ليعلن أن الإنجيل حي معاش للتطبيق والحياة وليس نظرية وفكره غير قابله للتطبيق ...
والدفنار هو تسابيح الكنيسة الخاصة الملهمة من الإنجيل لأن أساس الأنتيفونا من سفر المزامير ودخول الرب أورشليم حينما رنم الشعب بالأنتيفونا [ مبارك الآتي باسم الرب ] ... عموماً هما أساس التقليد الطقسي في الكنيسة الملهم بالروح ... النعمة معك​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (19 ديسمبر 2011)

jesus my life 2 قال:


> اخي *اوريجانوس المصري اخي  **aymonded*
> *
> 
> اشكركم اجابة وافية
> ...



*اكيد هم من تقليد الكنيسة الجامعه الرسولية مع الاخذ في الاعتبار هذه الجزء التي سوف يسال عنها الاخرين الان*


> واعتمد فيها على  مخطوطات قبطية عديدة، ثم جرت محاولات كثيرة منذ ذلك الوقت لتنقيح السنكسار  بسبب بعض التواريخ التي نقلت بالخطأ وبعض المعلومات عن القديسين التي  اختلطت بسير أخرى، مثلما كُتب على ان القديس أثنايوس ولد من ابوين وثننين  وهو في الحقيقة ولد من ابوين مسيحيين وابوه كان كاهن... وهكذا استمر تنقيح  السنكسار وضبطه ولا زال يحتاج لضبط بعد السير والتواريخ ...


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2011)

واعتمد فيها  على  مخطوطات قبطية عديدة، ثم جرت محاولات كثيرة منذ ذلك الوقت لتنقيح  السنكسار  بسبب بعض التواريخ التي نقلت بالخطأ وبعض المعلومات عن القديسين  التي  اختلطت بسير أخرى، مثلما كُتب على ان القديس أثنايوس ولد من أبوين  وثننين  وهو في الحقيقة ولد من ابوين مسيحيين وابوه كان كاهن... وهكذا  استمر تنقيح  السنكسار وضبطه ولا زال يحتاج لضبط بعد السير والتواريخ ...
هو طبعاً بالنسبة لهذا الجزء الذي بكل تأكيد سيسأل عنه الكثيرين هو بسبب النقل بدون تدقيق لبعض السير وذلك لأن السنكسار لم يكتب من علماء الكنيسة ولا قُنن في مجمع كنسي، بل قنن في مجمع رهباني ونقلوا السير معظمها شفاهاً، مع أنه في نسخ أخرى غير العربية التواريخ أدق والسير أدق من الترجمة العربية التي لم يعاد ترجمتها بصورة أدق إلى الآن من علماء متخصصين، وطبعاً أخطاء النسخة العربية ليست سوى أخطاء بسيطة في بعض الشخصيات والتواريخ بالتداخل مع شخصيات أخرى، والهدف من السنكسار هو كتابة سير القديسين لتكون مثالاً للحياة، ولا يأخذ منه عقيدة ولا يعتمد عليه كمرجع تاريخي دقيق من جهة الدراسة ولكن يعتمد عليه من جهة الهدف، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن السنكسار لم يقنن بمجمع كنسي لذلك لا تعتمد عليه الكنيسة في شرح ولا تفسير، لأنه عبارة عن سير وهذا يختلف تماماً عن الدفنار الذي هو عبارة عن كتاب تسبيح وتراتيل كنسية، وأساس وضع السنكسار كان في الأديرة ومن مجامع رهبانية لذلك نادراً جداً ما نجد فيه سير علمانيين عاشوا مع الله... 

وأنا لما تكلمت أنه من التقليد الكنسي لا اقصد كمرجع معتمد تاريخياً بل كوجهة تعليمية من جهة سير القديسين ومعرفة ان الحياة مع الله ليست مستحيلة، وهو يعتبر ليس من مصادر التعليم اللاهوتي في الكنيسة... النعمة معكم آمين 
​


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2011)

aymonded قال:


> واعتمد فيها  على  مخطوطات قبطية عديدة، ثم جرت محاولات كثيرة منذ ذلك الوقت لتنقيح  السنكسار  بسبب بعض التواريخ التي نقلت بالخطأ وبعض المعلومات عن القديسين  التي  اختلطت بسير أخرى، مثلما كُتب على ان القديس أثنايوس ولد من أبوين  وثننين  وهو في الحقيقة ولد من ابوين مسيحيين وابوه كان كاهن... وهكذا  استمر تنقيح  السنكسار وضبطه ولا زال يحتاج لضبط بعد السير والتواريخ ...​




هو طبعاً بالنسبة لهذا الجزء الذي بكل تأكيد سيسأل عنه الكثيرين هو بسبب النقل بدون تدقيق لبعض السير وذلك لأن السنكسار لم يكتب من علماء الكنيسة ولا قُنن في مجمع كنسي، بل قنن في مجمع رهباني ونقلوا السير معظمها شفاهاً، مع أنه في نسخ أخرى غير العربية التواريخ أدق والسير أدق من الترجمة العربية التي لم يعاد ترجمتها بصورة أدق إلى الآن من علماء متخصصين، وطبعاً أخطاء النسخة العربية ليست سوى أخطاء بسيطة في بعض الشخصيات والتواريخ بالتداخل مع شخصيات أخرى عن دون قصد ، والهدف من السنكسار هو كتابة سير القديسين لتكون مثالاً للحياة، ولا يأخذ منه عقيدة ولا يعتمد عليه كمرجع تاريخي دقيق من جهة الدراسة ولكن يعتمد عليه من جهة الهدف، مع الأخذ في الاعتبار أن السنكسار لم يقنن بمجمع كنسي لذلك لا تعتمد عليه الكنيسة في شرح ولا تفسير، لأنه عبارة عن سير وهذا يختلف تماماً عن الدفنار الذي هو عبارة عن كتاب تسبيح وتراتيل كنسية، وأساس وضع السنكسار كان في الأديرة ومن مجامع رهبانية لذلك نادراً جداً ما نجد فيه سير علمانيين عاشوا مع الله، وبسبب النقل الشفاهي من أحداث وحكايات عن القديسين حدث هذا الخلط في التواريخ وبعض السير بدون تدقيق، وبسبب أنه يوجد كذا شخصية باسم أثناسيوس لذلك حدث هذا الخلط الذي أتحدث عنه... 

وأنا لما قلت أنه من التقليد الكنسي لا اقصد كمرجع معتمد تاريخياً بل كوجهة تعليمية من جهة سير القديسين ومعرفة ان الحياة مع الله ليست مستحيلة، وهو يعتبر ليس من مصادر التعليم اللاهوتي في الكنيسة، وايضاً لا يوزجد فيه ما هو مخالف لطقس الكنيسة أو لأي عقيدة فيها إطلاقاً... النعمة معكم آمين 
​


----------



## aymonded (19 ديسمبر 2011)

رجاء مسح هذا التعليق بسبب تكراره فمسحت الكلام .... فأرجو حذفه
النعمة معكم آمين
​


----------

